#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Pipeline And Fluid Flow >  >  >  Transport phenomena by Bird,Stewart solution manual

## salman20

Can anyone tell me how to get solution manual for Transport phenomena 2nd edition by Bird, stewart, lightfoot

See More: Transport phenomena by Bird,Stewart solution manual

----------


## electrovan

send me a email.

----------


## nwingwon

Dear Brothers

Transport Phenomena, 2nd Edition
by R. Byron Bird  



Link for Download  (E Book: DJVU File)

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link for Solution Manual Download
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Link for Solutions to the class 1 and class 2 problems in Transport phenomena Download  by R. Byron Bird
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

Enjoy
 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## maryam_m_chem

hi my friends
i cant download these files from rapidshare.
could u plz help me for this?
or share these files in other way?

----------


## nwingwon

Dear maryam_m_chem

I test this link for download , it's ok

please try again.

nwingwon

----------


## maryam_m_chem

Dear nwingwon
Thanx a lot for this link
I am downloading this file,& my problem was solved.

best wishese for u

----------


## electrovan

Super. Thanks

----------


## UDOM

I was wondering if you could share the Solution manual of Transport Phenomena, 2nd ed. with me by Bird, Stewart and Lightfoot.
Thanks in anticipation.
Udom

----------


## UDOM

I'm having trouble downloading the solution manual to Transport Phenomena files, pls can sb help or forward me the file...
thx
UDOM

----------


## nwingwon

Dear UDOM

I test this link. it's ok.

please try again.

nwingwon

----------


## jlosada

thanks

----------


## shankargee

thanq lot bye

----------


## mizba

hi  dude
i need the solution manual of transport phenomena by bird 2nd edit.
pls do me this favour


im in need of it buddySee More: Transport phenomena by Bird,Stewart solution manual

----------


## orangminyak

Thank you for making this second edition available.

----------


## zhengjun

hello, friend, I cannot download the solution manual for transport phenomena. I have exam on this course next week, could you send a copy to me at your most convenient time. My email is : maurice0519@hotmail.com. Your help will be greatly appreciated.

Sincerely
Jun Zheng

----------


## orangminyak

zhengjun, I have just tested the link for the solution manual (the ifile link) and it is working. You should try it in case if you have not done so because it is an ifile link. Meanwhile I will try to send you the manual (37 MB) via email (no assurance that it will get through) but it will be faster and more reliable if you can download using the ifile connection. Wish you all the best for your exams next week.

----------


## mkhurram79

Dear Friend 
Try to post all solution manuals in this thread by me
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## fususht

Hello everybody!
I am a new member in this forum.I love it so much .
I aslo want to ask you one question.Please tell me your idea.It is so important to me :
How cam I make friend with  a pretty girl ?
Thank a lot!

----------


## momorisu

thanks for such a good materials

----------


## shankargee

thanq brother. the link for download e-book not there. please re upload.thanq

----------


## xabi

this doesnt appear to be the manual for the 2nd edition.. does anyone have that?

----------


## amw329

Thanks

----------


## Salih &#199;etin

Does anybody know about solution manual to Transport Phenomena files? I'm having trouble downloading the solution manual files. Would appreciate if you answer my question or forward me the file. 
Thx...

----------

